# Moby - 2000-2007



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby passed away today on his way home from a routine checkup at the vet. He had a heart attack. It was mostly likely due to his being overweight and the fact he didn't deal with the stress of vet visits very well.

He was struggling with megacolon issues in his last couple months, so at least the pain and irritation of that has ended.

I'll miss you Moby. Falling asleep or waking up won't be the same without you cuddled up against me, always pushing up against me to get as close as you can.

I hope I made Moby's life a happy one. I loved him a lot as he was there for me at all times, and at times was reason for me to keep going when I was facing major depression issues. I was his fifth owner as he was traded a lot until I got him - hopefully my home was a home worth staying in.

I hope I didn't do anything to make your last days worse than they could have been as well. Sorry I didn't catch your impaction/megacolon problems earlier.

I hope Moby is having fun in kitty heaven now, with lots of toy mice to play with and a comfy fleece blanket to lay on.

Goodbye Moby,
- Craig


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh Bean I'm so sorry


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, you know that Moby had a wonderful life with you! You gave him your all, and your love for him was obvious. Moby was one of the most beautiful cats here at the Cat Forum, and we always looked forward to stories about him and Julia. His pictures brightened the forum, and he brightened your life. 

You know you have many friends who will mourn Moby's passing and share your grief. I'm sure you're right. Moby is is Kitty Heaven, and his beautiful white coat is rivaling the gowns of angels. God bless you and ease your pain. I know how much you loved him. I will be thinking of you, and mourning with you.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

So sorry. That has to be so hard on you.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You have my sympathies, Craig. It's going to be lonely without Moby. That was a sweet eulogy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Craig. It's obvious how much you loved Moby and I'm sure he knew it, too (he struggled to snuggle so close). :luv 

Turvy has probably already taken him under her loving wings. :angel


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Craig!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

RIP dear Moby! HUGS!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Craig....I'm so sorry this happened. I didn't 'know' Moby for very long but he sounded like quite the kitty and a good friend to you. Hold on to the wonderful memories you have of him, they will help you through this time.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry Craig  . Moby is in a better place now.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I was just talking to his third owner. She thinks he was a little over 1 when she got him, so that makes him between 7 and 8 years old. That would be about 30 or so in human years I guess. I hope his short life was happy.  I feel so bad that a third of his life was changing hands of people who couldn't keep him for whatever reason.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> I feel so bad that a third of his life was changing hands of people who couldn't keep him for whatever reason.


But don't forget the time he had with you and Julia. The happy time you gave him is worth so much more.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, you gave Moby a wonderful life while he was with you. I wish every cat could have that kind of an "owner."


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss Bean, Moby was a beautiful baby and it's clear to all that you loved and cared for him as much as is possible. Rest in peace little one x


----------



## CatDad (Sep 7, 2005)

Just read your story. I'm very sorry for your lose. 
I hope it was as painless as possible ... 

Catdad


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Moby was my favorite white kitty! I'm sure we'll all miss him and may he RIP


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Bean. Moby was the handsomest kitty ever. He will be missed.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm sure you gave him the best home he could have ever asked for.

Although none of us here had ever met Moby, the pictures of him were enough to capture out hearts.

How is Julia reacting to this change? Can she sense your hurt over this? Does she seem confused about where Moby is or did she just never warm up to him?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Julia never really warmed up to him, but she's been really crying out for attention the last couple days. I think she might be a little lonely.


----------



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

i am so sorry craig


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, I think you're right about Julia being lonely. There was an obvious change in Blueberry's behavior when Precious died, and he looked everywhere for her. Perhaps when the time is right, you can get Julia a little friend. There would be no doubt who was the Alpha cat. There will never be another Moby, but there are many beautiful white kittens who would love to have the kind of home you give your cats.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Bean, I'm so sorry to hear this. May Moby rest in peace!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Bean, I'm so sorry for your loss  Moby was a very handsome cat, and he sounded like a wonderful friend.

Please remember that you did everything you could to help him get well. There's always guilt when we lose a pet -- even with our best efforts, we still find a way to blame ourselves for the loss. He knew he was loved and cared for. 

All the best to you during this difficult time. RIP Moby


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Craig-

What can I say that hasn't already been said? I don't usually check the postings in this section. I saw you posted in the lounge and searched on your other recent postings (because I hadn't seen you around in a while.....and I like hearing things about Moby) and saw this referenced.....and about got sick myself. Moby, and Sabby too, were definitely two of my personal favorite Forum cats. I can honestly say that I am so sorry for you and Moby. I'm certain that he is in Heaven having worry free poops (among other things). I'm sure in a way that part of you is relieved. I will miss him alot too. 

This just sucks, please pardon my language.


----------



## macalico (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm very sorry about your loss. I'm new and missed out on the Moby stories but from the previous comments he sounds like quite a remarkable cat.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Bean, I am so sorry.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Moby*

I am sorry to be late with my condolences, but I don't visit the forum much any more. I was so sad to see Moby had passed on because I remember well all your stories about him and what a character he was. Our Jimmy was also only 7 when he died - its hard to lose an animal at any age, but it seems so unfair when they are in the prime of life. But Moby had such a happy life with you.

best wishes
seashell


----------

